# Videos of Me Dancing to Michael Jackson



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 30, 2011)

Wasn't THE best I can do, but kinda of alright. :3

Aaaaand, my live version.





This is a video of me performing some of his signature moves.





My Smooth Criminal Performance





Dance to Jam and Billie Jean for my 300 Subscribers Video.
[youtube]4zkaN9bBK5M&start=25[/youtube]

Recently performed in my Boy Scout Troop's Talent Show










This one is just a practice for the Billie Jean ending in Auckland of the HIStory Tour. After that is the Jam intermission thing.
















The above three are all my first performances of Smooth Criminal.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Mar 30, 2011)

This disturbed me. Sorry.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 30, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> This disturbed me. Sorry.


 
It cherography/wtfyouspell dance. See the live version of MJ dancing it.


----------



## andrewgk (Mar 30, 2011)

painful.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Mar 30, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> It cherography/wtfyouspell dance. See the live version of MJ dancing it.


 
That is disturbing too. He brings people back to life by touching his crotch.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 30, 2011)

Doesn't even compare to John Brechon.


----------



## joey (Mar 30, 2011)

Too heavy footed :'(


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 30, 2011)

Needs moar "umph!"

Other than that, well done.


----------



## Dene (Mar 30, 2011)

Not bad, could still do with a lot of work though. I was disappointed with the lack of moonwalk and the strange version of the song.


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 30, 2011)

> In my last few dance videos, they were blocked in over 9000 countries.



I didn't know there were so many. I thought it was around 195 haha.

Better than what I could do, so...:tu


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> Doesn't even compare to John Tamanas.


 
fix'd


----------



## TiLiMayor (Mar 30, 2011)

Curious suit symmetry, liked the history of dance better but still fine.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 30, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Needs moar "umph!"
> 
> Other than that, well done.


 Thanks! 


Dene said:


> Not bad, could still do with a lot of work though. I was disappointed with the lack of moonwalk and the strange version of the song.


 Thanks bro. In each of his live versions, he didn't moonwalk. However, he does side-slide after the Smooth Criminal part. Which just happens to be what I'm practicing too currently. The version of the song is an edited one, a "Live studio" version. The sound of the crowd is kind of distracting. Especially the performance in 2002. 


cyoubx said:


> I didn't know there were so many. I thought it was around 195 haha.
> 
> Better than what I could do, so...:tu


 Just gotta love DBZ! However, in all honesty, it almost looked like it. When I recieved notification about the many blocked contries, I shat a red version of the White House. 
Thank you, though!


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok, so here's the plan:
I take (Beginning)/70s-Early 80s, and you keep with the the later 80s - the rest.

Yeah, uh uh, ok.
Good; now dance.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 31, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Ok, so here's the plan:
> I take (Beginning)/70s-Early 80s, and you keep with the the later 80s - the rest.
> 
> Yeah, uh uh, ok.
> *Good; now dance*.


 
I swear, you must have gotten from this, which is used in Dangerous.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 31, 2011)

> Just gotta love DBZ! However, in all honesty, it almost looked like it. *When I recieved notification about the many blocked contries, I shat a red version of the White House*



LOL!


----------



## Godmil (Mar 31, 2011)

Kudos for the 'how awesome am I?' introduction. 
It's not too bad, the one suggestion I'd make is if you could make some of your movements a little less smooth, and more punctuated (the bit near the beginning of the MJ video where he stands side on, flicks his jacked back and then quickly puts his arms forward, is really sharp, on your video it's not as punchy.)
But keep at it, it's way better than I could ever do.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 3, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Kudos for the 'how awesome am I?' introduction.
> It's not too bad, the one suggestion I'd make is if you could make some of your movements a little less smooth, and more punctuated (the bit near the beginning of the MJ video where he stands side on, flicks his jacked back and then quickly puts his arms forward, is really sharp, on your video it's not as punchy.)
> But keep at it, it's way better than I could ever do.


 
Gracias. I struggle with that.

Updated the first post with a 'link' to my performance at school.


----------



## Dene (Jun 4, 2011)

Start was a bit slow. The crowd really got into it though


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 4, 2011)

Dene said:


> Start was a bit slow. The crowd really got into it though


 
It is kind of slow, agreed. "Less" sound effects were used. Watch this just to see why. 
Psst. Some of the crowd came from the live performance audio . Haha!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 23, 2011)

Bumped with a video of me just performing a few of MJ's moves in the first post.


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2011)

I feel like there's something missing, like a certain grace. Perhaps it's just because you're a bit short.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 23, 2011)

that'll get the girls all over you lol


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 23, 2011)

Dene said:


> I feel like there's something missing, like a certain grace. Perhaps it's just because you're a bit short.


 
YEAH WELL--well, actually, yeah I am kind short haha.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 23, 2011)

I liked the part when he sung like Micheal Jackson.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 23, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> that'll get the girls all over you lol


Been there done that. Kind of!



ChrisBird said:


> I liked the part when he sung like Micheal Jackson.


 
Ohthx. Not sure which video you are referring to . If one of the Dangerous performances, then yeah, I kind of lip synced :3. 
If just the dance moves, lul!


----------



## Bapao (Jun 23, 2011)

Big-fat-kudos for posting that in the first place though bruv. You've got balls of solid rock posting it to this here crowd an' all. 
I watched it back when you first posted it; decent performance. You might remember the long post I placed back then on a different thread. The one where I mentioned your name without actually mentioning your name? But you did read between the lines right? Keep practicing and keep sharing plz.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 23, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Big-fat-kudos for posting that in the first place though bruv. You've got balls of solid rock posting it to this here crowd an' all.
> I watched it back when you first posted it; decent performance. You might remember the long post I placed back then on a different thread. The one where I mentioned your name without actually mentioning your name? But you did read between the lines right? Keep practicing and keep sharing plz.


 Thank you very much! 
I don't remember the thread


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 25, 2011)

Since I HAVE to ask:

How tall _are_ you?

EDIT: In response to your response to me on the previous page, yes I did.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 25, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Since I HAVE to ask:
> 
> How tall _are_ you?
> 
> EDIT: In response to your response to me on the previous page, yes I did.


 
5'3 1/2''


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 25, 2011)

I added my Friday-Rebecca Black dance to the first post.
Nah just kidding. It's Smooth Criminal, haha.


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2011)

Heh that was cool. Nothing beats MJ live!

Some of the dancing didn't really fit with the music though >.< I guess it's hard to fit all of those moves into one song which would usually be spread throughout a whole concert though


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 26, 2011)

Dene said:


> Heh that was cool. Nothing beats MJ live!
> 
> Some of the dancing didn't really fit with the music though >.< I guess it's hard to fit all of those moves into one song which would usually be spread throughout a whole concert though


 
I just mimicked what MJ did live, haha. I'll upload a better version next week.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 5, 2011)

[youtube]4zkaN9bBK5M&start=25[/youtube]
My dance to Jam and Billie Jean. Should start around the 25 second mark. Please let me know if it doesn't. 
Added to first post.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 19, 2011)

Here is my dance to Dangerous in my BSA Troop's Talent Show. I think there is a definite notice that there's a bit more energy put into here.


----------



## Dene (Nov 19, 2011)

Makes you appreciate how boss MJ was, doing all that dancing and singing at the same time. Craziness


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 19, 2011)

Dene said:


> Makes you appreciate how boss MJ was, doing all that dancing and singing at the same time. Craziness



Eeyup. Thanks man!


----------



## Dene (Nov 19, 2011)

You're definitely getting better. Something still doesn't seem right though. Maybe it's because you're not lanky like MJ was.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 19, 2011)

Dene said:


> You're definitely getting better. Something still doesn't seem right though. Maybe it's because you're not lanky like MJ was.


 
Very true. I won't be as lanky as him for a long time, if not ever!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 2, 2012)

This one is just a practice for the Billie Jean ending in Auckland of the HIStory Tour. After that is the Jam intermission thing.


----------



## Dene (Jun 2, 2012)

Holy crap, Michael Jackson in New Zealand. I still remember that as a kid. Obviously I didn't get to go, but the family watched it live on tv  (still got it on tape somewhere too).


----------

